# finally signed up and its good to be here



## needtogetaas (Jun 25, 2010)

My name is Needtogetaas, I am sure a few people here already know me. Some I am sure hate me and others I am good friends with.. In any event I am only here to make friends, learn, share, and have some fun. 

 I dont bother getting involved with flames and drama and it seems that is one of the major rules of this site. So if its a highly enforced rule then I am sure I will love it here. 

 Looks like a great site.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 25, 2010)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*needtogetaas* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member


Note: This is an automated message.


----------



## needtogetaas (Jun 25, 2010)

Prince said:


> *needtogetaas* welcome to IM!
> 
> *FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks!
> 
> ...




Any time my friend. I know how hard it is to run a site and keep it organized. Takes a lot of time and a lot of effort from many people and a good team. 

 This is why I had no problem signing up for a paid membership right away. I figure if I am going to be a part of a forum and benefit in any way from it I should at least give back to that forum. 

 I will get out on the rest of the site and start enjoying all you have to offer. Thanks for having me.


----------



## unclem (Jun 25, 2010)

welcome bro! great site i love it here.


----------



## IslandGirl (Jun 25, 2010)

Aloha and welcome need2!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jun 26, 2010)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

world-pharma.org


----------



## needtogetaas (Jun 26, 2010)

IslandGirl said:


> Aloha and welcome need2!


Hey girl good to see you here with me. And Aloha to you as well.


----------



## needtogetaas (Jun 26, 2010)

World-Pharma.org said:


> Welcome to the forum.
> 
> best-regards
> 
> world-pharma.org


lmao I know you, tee hee. You have contacted me more then a few times. Also been been kind of a pain in my but for a wile now.  Still nice to see you here and good to see you.


----------



## heavyiron (Jun 26, 2010)

Oh no, the biggest spammer on the net just joined.


----------



## needtogetaas (Jun 26, 2010)

heavyiron said:


> Oh no, the biggest spammer on the net just joined.


Hi Heavy.. Good to see you to my friend. I will follow the rules of the site as I always do. Be respectful of you and everyone else. Hope you are the same kind of person. Thanks for posting in my intro thread... I will pass on the flames and drama though, you can indulge your self in it though if that is what you like. By all means have fun with it. Not for me.

BTW its good to see new members are welcomed with red karma by you HI ( a mod of the site). That is a awesome way to help build a forum. I am glad you are able to set things aside in order to uphold your duties as staff here. Great example for all!!! I am new, I have broken no rules, I have done nothing wrong, I have not said a single rude thing to anyone.

 I am able to conduct my self in a respectful manner, with out saying a single negative thing about anyone. With out flaming, and with out bringing out side drama from other forums. I am betting you're not able to do the same and yet you are the one who is supposed to be setting the example on this site. 

let the double standard begin!!!!


----------



## heavyiron (Jun 26, 2010)

needtogetaas said:


> Hi Heavy.. Good to see you to my friend. I will follow the rules of the site as I always do. Be respectful of you and everyone else. Hope you are the same kind of person. Thanks for posting in my intro thread... I will pass on the flames and dram though, you can indulge your self in it though if that is what you like. By all means have fun with it. Not for me.


 No, I never ban guys like you do. It is so gay to have to resort to banning a member I disagree with. 

Still waiting for that public apology for mistreating me at EF. Too bad you didn't do it before joining here. You could have avoided the exposure. You need to own up to this sooner or later. Hopefully you will man up and apologize to me at RX and EF. Ball is still in your court Nathan.


----------



## JCtex1977 (Jun 26, 2010)

Hello and welcome aboard!


----------



## needtogetaas (Jun 26, 2010)

heavyiron said:


> No, I never ban guys like you do. It is so gay to have to resort to banning a member I disagree with.
> 
> Still waiting for that public apology for mistreating me at EF. Too bad you didn't do it before joining here. You could have avoided the exposure. You need to own up to this sooner or later. Hopefully you will man up and apologize to me at RX and EF. Ball is still in your court Nathan.




 I am not a man who is afraid to admit his mistakes H.I. I was the hand that banned you at ef and it was not the right thing to do. It was a misinformed decision on my part and a mistake, For that I am sorry. This is something I have said privately to you more then a few times ( have I not?). Though I think your ego needs to see it written publicly.  

 The fact that a apology from me, man to man is not good enough for you speaks volumes about your _characters __and true motives IMO but who knows I have been wrong in the past. 

 For what ever reason it needed to be public here it is. Now maybe we can move forward. I never had a beef with you and on all forums we have crossed paths I have never engaged in any shit talking with you about anything.  

 Thanks  

_

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&...d=0CBYQvwUoAQ&q=mis+informed+decision&spell=1


----------



## needtogetaas (Jun 26, 2010)

JCtex1977 said:


> Hello and welcome aboard!


 Thanks, and its good to be here.


----------



## heavyiron (Jun 26, 2010)

needtogetaas said:


> I am not a man who is afraid to admit his mistakes H.I. I was the hand that banned you at ef and it was not the right thing to do. It was a misinformed decision on my part and a mistake, For that I am sorry. This is something I have said privately to you more then a few times ( have I not?). Though I think your ego needs to see it written publicly.
> 
> The fact that a apology from me, man to man is not good enough for you speaks volumes about your_characters __and true motives IMO but who knows I have been wrong in the past. _
> 
> ...


Fair enough, you publically mistreated me and now you have publically apologized. I accept your apology and the slate is wiped clean.


----------



## needtogetaas (Jun 29, 2010)

heavyiron said:


> Fair enough, you publically mistreated me and now you have publically apologized. I accept your apology and the slate is wiped clean.


Though I never said anything to you or at you publicly I guess I can understand where you are coming from. Glad to see this has been put in the past though. Nothing good ever comes from feuds like that. Not that I had any with you or even a right to in the first place. 

 Thanks HI. Your a good bro.


----------



## XYZ (Jun 29, 2010)

WOW!  A public apology?  You'd never see that at EF.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 29, 2010)

ChocolateThunder said:


> WOW!  A public apology?  You'd never see that at EF.



A public apology on the Internet?!  Is that shit even legal? 

In North Korea and Iran, I think that gets you the death sentence.


----------



## needtogetaas (Jul 9, 2010)

ChocolateThunder said:


> WOW!  A public apology?  You'd never see that at EF.


O god damn thunder you are a mod here my man? What you talking about man, I know i have made public apologies many times on ef. I can find them in my history. I don't know about other people but I don't have a problem doing it.  I have made my fare share of mistakes, made the wrong choices, and fucked up plenty of times. I own it when I do for the most part. 

 Anyway good to see you here bro.


----------



## XYZ (Jul 9, 2010)

Welcome.


----------



## Doublewide (Jul 11, 2010)

welcome bro, any questions about gear or cycles let me know. i can help ya out... check out the genxxlgear forum for contests and free prizes


----------



## Gawd (Jul 11, 2010)

Lol..
Deep intro thread.


----------



## Curt James (Jul 11, 2010)

Needtogetaas, welcome to the site.

heavyiron, I'd like a public apology. You hurt my feelings during the moty poll on Rx Muscle, another site which, hey, has nothing to do with IronMagazine, but wtf? As long as we're squaring things. I was butt hurt in public, so maybe you'll man up and say you're sorry. 

Don't make me cry... 

more, _okay?_

j/k

1) I don't gaf about the moty results on Rx Muscle. That thread was nothing but win.
2) heavyiron is no longer here, is he? 
3) I never get "butt hurt". Seriously.


----------



## needtogetaas (Jul 13, 2010)

Doublewide said:


> welcome bro, any questions about gear or cycles let me know. i can help ya out... check out the genxxlgear forum for contests and free prizes


I am pretty covered with that stuff my friend, but thank you for showing up my man. I will try and get out there on the forums and not just in my damn intro thread lol.. But you guys have made this thread so much fun.. 

 Curt you are a mod here to man wow I know all you peeps over here I love this.


----------

